# Binding Woes and unrideable burton p1.1s



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

I picked up a pair of burton p1.1 last year and tried them this year on my new lib tech TRS. Before this i only rode forum factions on a nitro fuser board. The old set up was pretty comfortable, although it took a knee injury to figure out that i can do micro adjustments by using one of the 5 different positions on the disc. After moving the bindings a bit more towards the toe edge the setup seemed better balanced.

This year i tried my new setup straight away but i found it very hard to ride. First off, unlike the factions, i can't move the back part of the binding back and forth, the only thin adjustable is the toe ramp. Again, the boot seemed a bit more centered when i moved the binding towards the toe edge. But i can't extend the toe ramp at all or i start getting overhang. Switch riding was very weird and i settled for the most simple solution - i suck at it, especially after an 8 month break. 
Riding the icy compact was also very weird, i just felt a general lack of control, and as if i'm about to lose the edge at any time. 

To try and shorten the story, when i switched back to my old forum bindings on the new board it was a world of difference. Switch became much easier, and now i find it almost the same to link turns in both normal and regular, the binding was much easier to balance somehow, meaning that i found a sweet spot, while in the p1.1 i'd always feel one edge better. 

Trying the p1.1 on the wider board also felt weird, this time, i generally felt like i couldn't pressure the toe edge enough. 


Anyway i was surprised to experience so much difference by just changing the bindings as i thought that it's the least important part of your setup. Before i get rid of these i'd like to hear some input if anyone has some. The p1.1 were recommended as a good all-mountain binding, so i thought it would perform well. 

What am i looking at here, are they too stiff, too soft, too big, too small... what can make a binding bad for you?


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

Burtons are extremely adjustable. Re-read the manual to get you started again. 

By flipping the disc the opposite way (so the holes are perpendicular, not parallel) to the board inserts you can adjust to center your boot. The downside to this is you cannot micro adjust your stance width vs having the disc holes parallel with the board inserts. 

Lack of control? try increasing forward lean and/or moving the ankle strap up.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

ankle strap up would mean moving it backwards towards the heel edge? I tried to mount the ankle strap onto the far back set of holes, but didn't help that much


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

yes, towards the heel edge... not sure what to add then... maybe you can post pics of your boot/board/binding combo strapped up from different angles for more info.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Thats the best thing, too bad the season has ended and i can't try anything out, but i pretty much tried all three positions from the centered, all the way towards the toe edge. Felt more balanced towards the toes.


Can it be that a binding can make your soft unresponsive boot even more unresponsive?


----------

